# Bluetooth Problem - Dell Inspiron N5030



## IronCruz (Mar 26, 2011)

I bought an Dell Inspiron N5030. When i try to install my Bluetooth Driver It says "Activate Bluetooth Using Wireless Switch". What should i do?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 27, 2011)

There must be hardware switch to activate bluetooth (or bluetooth/wifi combo) on your laptop.


----------



## IronCruz (Mar 29, 2011)

There is no switch. There is an tower symbol,When i press no changes. I also checked in bios, it is proper.I have downloaded latest drivers called "R274729". I installed but again same msg, Activate Bluetooth Using Wireless Switch! Please help me out.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ Is there a switch to activate wifi ? If there is, then most probably that will also activate bluetooth.

BTW, what does Device Manager show ? Is there any question or exclamation mark ?


----------



## IronCruz (Mar 29, 2011)

There is a wireless buton i.e f2 key. But when i press nothing happens.!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

There will be drives somewhere for the switch as well. P1 maybe its name(atleast in HCL it is)

Install that.

Start setup and when you get message to activate device press it and should work fine.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 31, 2011)

You need to press *fn* & *F2* together.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> You need to press fn & F2 together.



Yeah OP try that...should be that only....


----------



## IronCruz (Mar 31, 2011)

fn+f2=f2, i.e I have set to direct multimedia keys. Now when we press a multimedia key it will display on the screen rite? But in my laptop it doesn't. For ex. if i press volume decrease key, the volume gets decreased but it wont display it on the screen. I'm tired of this please somebody help me out.Where are the Digit Gurus? Please please help me out!!!

Wow....My Lappy Doesn't have bluetooth at all. When go to Control panel>network and internet, i dont find Bluetooth Option At all..Anyways thank you guys for replying..


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

I think theres only 1 option now-


Take laptop to service center.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Not so early.

Open Device Manager & check for any question or exclamation marks. If present, report the Hardware IDs here.


----------



## IronCruz (Mar 31, 2011)

There isn't any question mark or exclamatory mark.


----------



## IronCruz (Apr 2, 2011)

GOT MY PROBLEM SOLVED. My laptop didnt come with bluetooth hardware. I contacted dell and they said.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> GOT MY PROBLEM SOLVED. My laptop
> didnt come with bluetooth hardware. I
> contacted dell and they said.



Surprising. A Dell laptop doesnt have something as basic as Bluetooth.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 2, 2011)

I was going to tell the same thing after having a look at the screenshots. Either you don't have a bluetooth hardware or its hardware is not working.


----------

